# USA Travel



## Hawkstorm1622 (Jan 11, 2016)

It appears I may have to move across the US this coming summer (to a state that does indeed allow hedgehogs; I triple-checked), and, as it's too far away to drive, I will be flying.

My question is: what United States airlines allow hedgehogs in the cabin? As John is my first hedgie, I have that first-time mother fear of the cargo not being warm/safe/protected/etc. enough. >.<

I have scoured through this section of the forum, but can't seem to find anything for US travel... Help?

Thank you!!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I think you'd be best off calling the airlines directly. I agree, it would be better if your little guy flew in the cabin with you. But contact them and clear it with them before you decide anything. I would also contact the airport you'll be flying out of to make sure there won't be any issues getting through security.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Try searching for shipping hedgehogs. You should run across some information that way. You'll need to contact the airline you intend to use to find out what their restrictions are, and go from there. I don't know that any are allowing hedgehogs in the cabin any more and force you to go cargo.

Depending on when you ship, you will have heat restrictions to deal with. Airlines won't ship an animal if the temperature is above or below a set of temperatures anywhere along the route. I think those are 40 and 90, but they may have changed.

At a minimum, you'll also need an airline approved carrier, and a health certificate before the hedgehog can get on the flight. 

I know many hedgehogs who have been shipped. And have done just fine. However, it can also be very stressful. If you have a hedgehog that stresses easy, it may be hard on him.


----------



## Hawkstorm1622 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses!! I appreciate the information so far!


Update about the possible move: It turns out we would most likely end up driving to our new home, so that makes me feel better about traveling. CX


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

That's great! I have not heard of anyone being able to take their hedgehog in the cabin, so that would have been a stressful experience for both of you.


----------

